# What would annoy you the most...



## Allamo Fox (May 30, 2010)

After posting a thread about what you would do if you became a livng furry, I had an idea. What would be the most annoying part of being a real life furry (in a world where all furries/scalies/avians became their fursona).
I would motly get anoyed that:
I could get fleas, heartworms, and rabies
also I would be too hot with so much fur


----------



## gdzeek (May 30, 2010)

having fur all over your house we be annoying after a while

and can just imagine the fur sheds of a furry compared to a house cat.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (May 30, 2010)

I'd have a bunch of holes in the back of my t-shirt...


----------



## Gavrill (May 30, 2010)

Everyone trying to have sex with me.


----------



## Allamo Fox (May 30, 2010)

gdzeek said:


> having fur all over your house we be annoying after a while
> 
> and can just imagine the fur sheds of a furry compared to a house cat.



Could you imagime showering? Youd need a whole bottle of shampoo!


----------



## Willow (May 30, 2010)

Being the runt of the litter and being...undersized 

Oh yea, and turning into a monster every time I get really scared

Also inb4ohheyit'sthisthreadagain


----------



## lordkaosu (May 30, 2010)

The fur would be pretty effin' annoying in general. Maintenance, cleaning...good god.


----------



## Vriska (May 30, 2010)

Those damn foxes and their yiffpiles.


----------



## Luca (May 30, 2010)

Probibly all tha rape that would happen to my body. I wouldn't be able fight all the yiff hungery ones off.


----------



## Luca (May 30, 2010)

Allamo Fox said:


> Could you imagime showering? Youd need a whole bottle of shampoo!



If your a furry you don't take showers. You just lick your own genitals in public.


----------



## Allamo Fox (May 30, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Being the runt of the litter and being...undersized
> 
> Oh yea, and turning into a monster every time I get really scared
> 
> Also inb4ohheyit'sthisthreadagain



Has ths been done before?


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (May 30, 2010)

On the upside though, I would never have to shave again. ^^


----------



## Icky (May 30, 2010)

Allamo Fox said:


> Has ths been done before?



Not that I remember.

Anthro - Not being able to fly.

Non-anthro - Lack of arms.


----------



## Allamo Fox (May 30, 2010)

Luca said:


> If your a furry you don't take showers. You just lick your own genitals in public.



But if you didnt shower/ bathe you would smell like crap!


----------



## Syradact (May 30, 2010)

Would need new special seats for my car...or else my tail would get uncomfortably crushed while trying to drive.

I guess that would annoy me the most at first, having to learn different ways of doing things around having a tail. Clothes, seats, etc.


----------



## Allamo Fox (May 30, 2010)

Syradact said:


> Would need new special seats for my car...or else my tail would get uncomfortably crushed while trying to drive.
> 
> I guess that would annoy me the most at first, having to learn different ways of doing things around having a tail. Clothes, seats, etc.



Dont forget youd have a muzzle and ears on top f your head


----------



## Willow (May 30, 2010)

Allamo Fox said:


> Has ths been done before?


Not necessarily in this context no, more the "turned into your 'sona" part

What about animal instincts? Or would anthros be more civilized and humanlike?


----------



## Browder (May 30, 2010)

Bubble Gum+Fur=Hell.


----------



## DragonLover17 (May 30, 2010)

i would not mind turning into my Anthro Dragon character id be able to scare the crap out of alot of ppl i dont like


----------



## Taralack (May 30, 2010)

DragonLover17 said:


> i would not mind turning into my Anthro Dragon character id be able to scare the crap out of alot of ppl i dont like



But what if those people were scarier than your dragon?


----------



## Bando (May 30, 2010)

Paying for all that damn shampoo.


----------



## TreacleFox (May 30, 2010)

I could fly to school?


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (May 30, 2010)

Having to bask to maintain energy...


----------



## Bando (May 30, 2010)

Dealing with a long tail while doing theater tech and paintball.


FFFFFFFFFFFFFF-


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (May 30, 2010)

Becoming light headed after shooting blood in your face...


----------



## Browder (May 30, 2010)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> Having to bask to maintain energy...



This sounds cool actually. You have a legit reason to be a lazy fuck.


----------



## Icky (May 30, 2010)

Browder said:


> This sounds cool actually. You have a legit reason to be a lazy fuck.



So would you.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (May 30, 2010)

Browder said:


> This sounds cool actually. You have a legit reason to be a lazy fuck.


I already have a legit reason... I'm depressed... not really depressed but... what's the word?


Edit: APATHETIC!!! that's it...


----------



## Browder (May 30, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> So would you.


But people would think I was just being an asshole for it and, if I'm a cat, they be right.



Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> I already have a legit reason... I'm depressed... not really depressed but... what's the word?
> 
> 
> Edit: APATHETIC!!!



Apathy is not a legit reason for a lack of diligence.


----------



## Bando (May 30, 2010)

Browder said:


> This sounds cool actually. You have a legit reason to be a lazy fuck.



But then I couldn't stay indoors in the dark and play computer games all day... :<


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (May 30, 2010)

Browder said:


> Apathy is not a legit reason for a lack of diligence.


Awww... :<


----------



## Willow (May 30, 2010)

The sun might give me a bit of trouble

Oh yea, and in terms of my 'sona specifically, having to call the police all the time


----------



## DragonLover17 (May 30, 2010)

Toraneko said:


> But what if those people were scarier than your dragon?


 what could be scarier than an Anthro Dragon espescially one with a giant broadsword


----------



## Browder (May 30, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> But then I couldn't stay indoors in the dark and play computer games all day... :<


You can take your laptop outside you know.

And I thought of another one. Not being able to wear shoes. I'm not sure I could get used to that even though I love being barefoot.


----------



## Taralack (May 30, 2010)

DragonLover17 said:


> what could be scarier than an Anthro Dragon espescially one with a giant broadsword



Pyramid Head, Cthulu, things with tentacles, Big Daddy, etc...


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (May 30, 2010)

Toraneko said:


> Pyramid Head, Cthulu, things with tentacles, Big Daddy, etc...


Tentacles? <3


----------



## Bando (May 30, 2010)

Browder said:


> You can take your laptop outside you know.
> 
> And I thought of another one. Not being able to wear shoes. I'm not sure I could get used to that even though I love being barefoot.



I like the dark though... That would make tech a problem too.

Not wearing shoes would be hard to get used to, getting a lot of awful on your feet.


----------



## DragonLover17 (May 30, 2010)

Toraneko said:


> Pyramid Head, Cthulu, things with tentacles, Big Daddy, etc...


cthulu funny i know it from someware but i cant remember were tentacles eh not to sure probly wouldent want to get to close to em  big daddy would become small daddy once i get my sword out


----------



## Icky (May 30, 2010)

DragonLover17 said:


> cthulu funny i know it from someware but i cant remember were tentacles eh not to sure probly wouldent want to get to close to em  big daddy would become small daddy once i get my sword out



Holy shit, man.


----------



## Willow (May 30, 2010)

DragonLover17 said:


> cthulu funny i know it from someware but i cant remember were tentacles eh not to sure probly wouldent want to get to close to em  big daddy would become small daddy once i get my sword out


I am disappoint


----------



## Browder (May 30, 2010)

DragonLover17 said:


> cthulu funny i know it from someware but i cant remember were tentacles eh not to sure probly wouldent want to get to close to em  big daddy would become small daddy once i get my sword out


http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=73725


----------



## DragonLover17 (May 30, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> Holy shit, man.


what  was it somthing i said


----------



## Willow (May 30, 2010)

DragonLover17 said:


> what  was it somthing i said





DragonLover17 said:


> cthulu funny i know it from someware but i cant remember were tentacles eh not to sure probly wouldent want to get to close to em big daddy would become small daddy once i get my sword out


Mr. B would like a word with you


----------



## Browder (May 30, 2010)

DragonLover17 said:


> what  was it somthing i said


More like how you said it. Actually it was kind of hard to tell if you were saying anything.


----------



## DragonLover17 (May 30, 2010)

Browder said:


> More like how you said it. Actually it was kind of hard to tell if you were saying anything.


 heh sorry if its not clear


----------



## Kiva (May 30, 2010)

furry=fandom.
were you referring to anthropomorphic beings?


----------



## Alstor (May 30, 2010)

Not having the ability to be in the water when I want to. Stupid ethnics.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (May 30, 2010)

Where to start.

blah blah

yak yak 

blah


----------



## rougekty (May 30, 2010)

Having to file my nails 24/7, shedding, picking fur out of clothing, etc..


----------



## Vaelarsa (May 30, 2010)

- The fur itself.
- Tail getting stepped on / caught on things / played with by small children or stupid teens / etc.
- Either a menstrual cycle or heat. Menstrual cycle would be gross due to mess created by fur. Heat would be annoying for wanting to fucking everything that moves.


----------



## Bittertooth (May 30, 2010)

people freaking out when they see me.


----------



## Slyck (May 30, 2010)

Molly said:


> Everyone trying to have sex with me.



I would be trying to have sex with everyone.


----------



## TreacleFox (May 30, 2010)

No more shaving and deodorant though. =D


----------



## Kellie Gator (May 30, 2010)

Getting "rescued" by australian TV celebrities.


----------



## Icky (May 30, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> Getting "rescued" by australian TV celebrities.



It's ok, fear not, for brethren stingray has extinguished the menace.


----------



## Kellie Gator (May 30, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> It's ok, fear not, for brethren stingray has extinguished the menace.


Yeah, but Steve Irwin was actually kind of cool and my hero, now worse TV celebrities have taken his place. D:


----------



## Unsilenced (May 30, 2010)

No annoyance could compare with people making threads like this. 


That said, being a skunk would be socially awkward. 

"What's that sm... oh right. Hey Matt."


----------



## TashkentFox (May 30, 2010)

1. Bastards with guns

2. My glasses wouldn't fit anymore

3. I'll never be able to lay my ukulele again


----------



## Wyldfyre (May 30, 2010)

Unsilenced said:


> That said, being a skunk would be socially awkward.
> 
> "What's that sm... oh right. Hey Matt."


XD
Probably getting my tail caught in doors, because I know it would happen.


----------



## Attaman (May 30, 2010)

Being assumed I was out to get all them Furries / Scalies / Avians upon sight (actually, just the Furries / Scalies - Avians seem to be relatively low on "EBIL HYOOMAN" members).

The smell on rainy days.  I wouldn't even have a different nose, but dear gods can you imagine what Rainy Day + the Fandom's heavy preference to Wolves equals?

Allergies.  You changed people's species.  You, seemingly, did not change most of their other genetic make-up stuff.  If people still retain their allergies, bad shit's about to go down.  Real bad shit.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (May 30, 2010)

-Getting molested by horny dogs.
-Trying to evade the government.
-Trying to stay clean.


----------



## Willow (May 30, 2010)

The immense amount of shedding in the summer months


----------



## lordkaosu (May 30, 2010)

I heard excitez sauce is hard to clean out of fur.


----------



## Joeyyy (May 30, 2010)

having a freakshow documentary on Discovery Channel


----------



## DragonLover17 (May 30, 2010)

scales peeling off  ppl probly trying to kill me


----------



## skunkspray03 (May 30, 2010)

probably being discriminated against... I mean, really, people would be afraid of a skunk as tall as they are walking on two legs, even if they were animal-like too.

also, my sleep schedule would be a little weird... Skunks are Crepuscular, you know...


----------



## Prof (May 30, 2010)

I can imagine it would be pretty annoying to have to learn eating in a proper way again. -> Muzzle instead of a mouth, and some jaw designs are not suitable for chewing.


----------



## Joeyyy (May 30, 2010)

Prof said:


> I can imagine it would be pretty annoying to have to learn eating in a proper way again. -> Muzzle instead of a mouth, and some jaw designs are not suitable for chewing.



and hang on...
we wouldnt be able to talk right...


----------



## Attaman (May 30, 2010)

Prof said:


> I can imagine it would be pretty annoying to have to learn eating in a proper way again. -> Muzzle instead of a mouth, and some jaw designs are not suitable for chewing.



If we're going by this route, a lot of y'all are going to be having trouble _speaking_. :mrgreen:


----------



## Moonfall The Fox (May 30, 2010)

people pulling my tail  it happens enough already. and yeah getting caught in doors.

also...my horse might think it a bit weird if i tried to ride him.


----------



## Willow (May 30, 2010)

Joeyyy said:


> and hang on...
> we wouldnt be able to talk right...


If we're anthro we can

Oh yea, older kids picking me up by my scruff, or my tail


----------



## Joeyyy (May 30, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> If we're anthro we can



no but think about it..
you got a long muzzle instead of a flat jaw.
im sure there could be something wrong with your speech there...


----------



## Prof (May 30, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> If we're anthro we can
> 
> Oh yea, older kids picking me up by my scruff, or my tail



Or worse, cuddle-attacks from some brats, screaming KITTY!!!! ^_^


----------



## skunkspray03 (May 30, 2010)

Joeyyy said:


> no but think about it..
> you got a long muzzle instead of a flat jaw.
> im sure there could be something wrong with your speech there...


This is true. also, as far as anthro goes, would we also lack lips to speak with too?


----------



## TashkentFox (May 30, 2010)

One more thing, I'd have to update my driving licence and passport with a new photograph.


----------



## Mr Owl (May 30, 2010)

All of the feathers all over my house after a moult.


----------



## Willow (May 30, 2010)

Joeyyy said:


> no but think about it..
> you got a long muzzle instead of a flat jaw.
> im sure there could be something wrong with your speech there...


There's always ways to adapt to these things


----------



## DragonLover17 (May 30, 2010)

some dragons can use telepathy to speak so some dragons wouldnt have to much of a problem in some areas of their life


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (May 30, 2010)

If I ended up turning into my alt-form, the main concern would be every furfag wanting to plunge his shaft into my tight Citra ass.
ALL THE TIME


----------



## Kellie Gator (May 30, 2010)

DragonLover17 said:


> some dragons can use telepathy to speak so some dragons wouldnt have to much of a problem in some areas of their life


Since when? I thought all they did was fly and breathing fire on innocent villages.

Eragon doesn't count BTW. Eragon is to dragons what Twilight is to vampires.


----------



## Willow (May 30, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> Since when? I thought all they did was fly and breathing fire on innocent villages.
> 
> Eragon doesn't count BTW. Eragon is to dragons what Twilight is to vampires.


haha, I was just about to use Eragon as an example


----------



## DragonLover17 (May 30, 2010)

i wasnt talking about the dang movie, beside dragons were always smarter than humans  so its natural that they can use more of their brain than humans do,  so they can use telepathy  

note:telepathy is somthing that does occer. most of the time its between twins


----------



## Attaman (May 30, 2010)

DragonLover17 said:


> i wasnt talking about the dang movie, beside dragons were always smarter than humans


Er, if I'm not mistaken, they weren't.  At least, not Western / European ones.  Those were just Ancient Horror schticks that would run around gathering wealth and roasting things that went near them.

Eastern Dragons I can't speak as well on because A) I don't care as much for them, B)  I'm pretty sure they were given some intellectual boosts in mythology.




DragonLover17 said:


> so its natural that they can use more of their brain than humans do,  so they can use telepathy


  Dear gods, do you all see this logic?  If something is smarter it can not only use more of its brain, but has telepathy too!


----------



## DragonLover17 (May 30, 2010)

oh boy let me guess i have a dragon hater here


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (May 30, 2010)

Eastern Dragons are not "dragons". The only reason we call them that is that what we commonly know as a "dragon" is the closest thing in Western mythology to Long/Ryu.


----------



## Ratte (May 30, 2010)

DragonLover17 said:


> i wasnt talking about the dang movie, beside dragons were always smarter than humans  so its natural that they can use more of their brain than humans do,  so they can use telepathy
> 
> note:telepathy is somthing that does occer. most of the time its between twins





DragonLover17 said:


> oh boy let me guess i have a dragon hater here



My god you are retarded.


----------



## Attaman (May 30, 2010)

DragonLover17 said:


> oh boy let me guess i have a dragon hater here


  Or someone who thinks dragons should be giant hoard-guarding monstrosities instead of man-sized breast-bearing super-humans.  But I guess for some people they're interchangeable.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (May 30, 2010)

Attaman said:


> But I guess for some people they're interchangeable.


I do see that often.


----------



## DragonLover17 (May 30, 2010)

Ratte said:


> My god you are retarded.


 watch what you call ppl dude


----------



## DragonLover17 (May 30, 2010)

Attaman said:


> Or someone who thinks dragons should be giant hoard-guarding monstrosities.


 i dont think all dragons were like that


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (May 30, 2010)

DragonLover17 said:


> i dont think all dragons were like that


 A person with a dragon fursona that believes in mythological dragons? Sheesh...that's like me pouring orange juice all over myself and sitting naked in the woods waiting for Citras to come!


----------



## Attaman (May 30, 2010)

DragonLover17 said:


> i dont think all dragons were like that


  They're mythological (EDIT:  To further emphasize:  Fake, not real, didn't exist, non-corporeal, ideals not existents, etcetera) creatures, whatever you think they were like you cannot deny what their origins are.  It's like saying that I don't really think all Werewolves had an affiliation with wolves, perhaps some of them were large mongooses that were misrepresented by their community.  It'd make no sense.


----------



## DragonLover17 (May 30, 2010)

Attaman said:


> They're mythological (EDIT: To further emphasize: Fake, not real, didn't exist, non-corporeal, ideals not existents, etcetera) creatures, whatever you think they were like you cannot deny what their origins are. It's like saying that I don't really think all Werewolves had an affiliation with wolves, perhaps some of them were large mongooses that were misrepresented by their community. It'd make no sense.


 how do you know dragons were not real at some point hmm


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (May 30, 2010)

DragonLover17 said:


> how do you know dragons were not real at some point hmm


 I should paste this to post 87. This is the second or third time I've heard this shit.


----------



## Alstor (May 30, 2010)

DragonLover17 said:


> how do you know dragons were not real at some point hmm


We haven't uncovered dragon bones yet.


----------



## Willow (May 30, 2010)

DragonLover17 said:


> watch what you call ppl dude


Ratte can do whatever she wants


----------



## DragonLover17 (May 30, 2010)

Alstor said:


> We haven't uncovered dragon bones yet.


what if they have been hmm scientists cant tell what somthing was or what it could do just from studying their bones the flesh is gone so how do you know if some dino could or could not breath fire. oh plus the Bible mentions Dragons a bit


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (May 30, 2010)

DragonLover17 said:


> what if they have been hmm scientists cant tell what somthing was could do just from studying their bones the flesh is gone so how do you know if some dino could breath fire. oh plus the Bible mentions Dragons a bit


 This Dragon smells more like a Troll.


----------



## Attaman (May 30, 2010)

DragonLover17 said:


> how do you know dragons were not real at some point hmm



Point to a conclusive set of their bones.  Point to a conclusive sighting of them.  Point to any creature that has biology that has worked in any way similar to a Dragon.  I am not burdened to prove a negative (that Dragons don't exist), it's the burden of proof on another individual to prove that Dragons _did_ exist.  Hunches don't count, unless you want me to - by the same logic - say that R'lyeh exists in turn.

EDIT:  The Bible is not a scientific work.  The Dragon it refers to is The Devil, not another creature.  Where is the Dragon's wing structure?  

Hell, I have more proof for the R'lyeh thing as at least there was a friggin' bloop in the ocean around its co-ordinates.


----------



## Alstor (May 30, 2010)

DragonLover17 said:


> what if they have been hmm scientists cant tell what somthing was or what it could do just from studying their bones the flesh is gone so how do you know if some dino could breath fire. oh plus the Bible mentions Dragons a bit


----------



## Willow (May 30, 2010)

DragonLover17 said:


> what if they have been hmm  scientists cant tell what somthing was could do just from studying their bones  the flesh is gone so how do you know if some dino could breath fire.  oh plus the Bible mentions Dragons a bit


You can't use the Bible as a valid source, because scientists can't even explain parts of it, so who's to say what's truth and what's not


----------



## TropicalZephyr (May 30, 2010)

Luckily, since I'd be a parrot I wouldn't have to worry about any problems involving speech. But having feathers all over the house would be annoying, as would molting and preening. 
Laying eggs just cause I got horny would suck, as would having to worry about every fume being deadly to me, assuming I got bird lungs.


----------



## DragonLover17 (May 30, 2010)

1:i cant point to conclusive evidence that dragons did exist
2:what can you point to that says dragons didnt exist


----------



## foxmusk (May 30, 2010)

random humping would be okay


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (May 30, 2010)

HarleyRoadkill said:


> random humping would be okay


 Harley, for once I'm happy to see you!


----------



## Attaman (May 30, 2010)

DragonLover17 said:


> 1:i cant point to conclusive evidence that dragons did exist


  Exactly.



DragonLover17 said:


> 2:what can you point to that says dragons didnt exist


  The lack of evidence, but more because the burden of proof does not lay upon me to prove they didn't exist.  If you want to say "Lack of proof does not prove non-existence", then by the same right I can say that Teddy Roosevelt was the last of a great line of indistinguishable humans that were ancient Dragon Hunters, who slew the foul beasts so as to provide humanity with a hope of continued survival.  They were nigh immune to bullets with Type III-like skin, had a heat resistance due to internal organs, and so on.  Because they only left a human-like skeleton when dying, many of their bodies have been confused for regular humans.  Prove that they don't exist.


EDIT: Anyways, the above would be a thing that annoyed me:  Dragons claiming that they had lineage extending back millenia when Dragons weren't even real until about five minutes ago.

Another thing that would annoy me?  Elitism.  Oh, you can just _smell_ the smug on the air in high-density furry areas.  Or is that B.O.?  Regardless, the Elitism would be there.


----------



## Willow (May 30, 2010)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> Harley, for once I'm happy to see you!


Harley, your avatar reminds me of Scooby

just sayin'


----------



## DragonLover17 (May 30, 2010)

Attaman said:


> Exactly.
> 
> The lack of evidence, but more because the burden of proof does not lay upon me to prove they didn't exist. If you want to say "Lack of proof does not prove non-existence", then by the same right I can say that Teddy Roosevelt was the last of a great line of indistinguishable humans that were ancient Dragon Hunters, who slew the foul beasts so as to provide humanity with a hope of continued survival. They were nigh immune to bullets with Type III-like skin, had a heat resistance due to internal organs, and so on. Because they only left a human-like skeleton when dying, many of their bodies have been confused for regular humans. Prove that they don't exist.
> 
> ...


  ok then look at all the western legends on dragon.  could one of them be an actuall event that did happen?


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (May 30, 2010)

DragonLover17 said:


> ok then look at all the western legends on dragon. could one of them be an actuall event that did happen?


 Maybe, I don't know what they had for recreational drugs then.


----------



## Willow (May 30, 2010)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> Maybe, I don't know what they had for recreational drugs then.


People thought unicorns existed back then too


----------



## DragonLover17 (May 30, 2010)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> Maybe, I don't know what they had for recreational drugs then.


 oh very funny


----------



## Attaman (May 30, 2010)

DragonLover17 said:


> ok then look at all the western legends on dragon.  could one of them be an actuall event that did happen?


Look at all the Western Legends of people like Ajax and Beowulf and Faust.  Could one of them be an actual event that did happen?


----------



## Prof (May 30, 2010)

DragonLover17 said:


> oh very funny



   It wasnâ€™t that uncommon in some rural regions to use henbane or datura to spice bread and beer. Itâ€™s understandable if someone gets the idea of turning into a wolf or grabbing a broom and imagining flying around the chimney.


----------



## DragonLover17 (May 30, 2010)

Attaman said:


> Look at all the Western Legends of people like Ajax and Beowulf and Faust. Could one of them be an actual event that did happen?


 Ajax i dont know, Beowulf  most likely was real cause there was a person named beowulf a long time ago,Faust i dont know either
Note:Faust is also a type of sword. and im not talking about the sword from soul calibur


----------



## Willow (May 30, 2010)

DragonLover17 said:


> Note:Faust is also a type of sword. and im not talking about the sword from soul calibur


Faust was also the name of a German alchemist/necromancer


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (May 30, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Faust was also the name of a German alchemist/necromancer


 AND it means 'fist'. As in the horribly inaccurate "Panzerfaust" rocket launcher. Punching a tank has never been known to be an effective strategy.


----------



## DragonLover17 (May 30, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Faust was also the name of a German alchemist/necromancer


 oh yea now i remeber  i forgot i learned about him a bit in my science homework


----------



## DragonLover17 (May 30, 2010)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> AND it means 'fist'. As in the horribly inaccurate "Panzerfaust" rocket launcher. Punching a tank has never been known to be an effective strategy.


 defininatly dont want to punch a tank youd break your hand


----------



## gdzeek (May 30, 2010)

um I'm confused, what are we talking about now?


----------



## DragonLover17 (May 30, 2010)

gdzeek said:


> um I'm confused, what are we talking about now?


 we were arguing about if dragons exisited or not


----------



## Attaman (May 30, 2010)

gdzeek said:


> um I'm confused, what are we talking about now?


People who say dragons existed and also weren't like they're displayed in common mythology.   So, we're technically still on topic.


----------



## Ames (May 30, 2010)

Feddie mobile suits would continually try to hunt me down.


----------



## Aleu (May 30, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> People thought unicorns existed back then too



One of my friends still thinks unicorns exist 

she makes me lose more faith in the intelligence of humanity than anyone else.


----------



## VoidBat (May 30, 2010)

The fact that I'd be forced to use my feet as a substitute for the lack of any hands.


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (May 30, 2010)

*...the rape.* *>.>*


----------



## Tabasco (May 30, 2010)

The fact that river otters don't really smash clams.


----------



## Silver Dragon (May 30, 2010)

All of the extra eating I'd have to do.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 30, 2010)

Having to lick the cum off myself every hour...


----------



## DragonLover17 (May 30, 2010)

Silver Dragon said:


> All of the extra eating I'd have to do.


 people attacking me because they dont like what they dont know


----------



## Ratte (May 30, 2010)

DragonLover17 said:


> watch what you call ppl dude



Dragons don't and never existed, you automation.


----------



## DragonLover17 (May 30, 2010)

Ratte said:


> Dragons don't and never existed, you automation.


 how do you know moron


----------



## TDK (May 30, 2010)

The tail... I have so many nice pairs of jeans and cargos that would now have to include a tail hole. :shudders:.

Oh man the PAWS TOO! I'm a sneakerhead (even though my collection is shit right now), the thought of me having to go barefoot or rock sandals makes me go into cardiac arrest. :-O


----------



## Wyldfyre (May 30, 2010)

DragonLover17 said:


> how do you know moron


Oh no you di'nt!


----------



## Pliio8 (May 30, 2010)

Probably just the fur and added caloric needs. I think it'd be pretty kick ass to have a tail and all that jazz myself. >.>


----------



## Atrak (May 30, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Also inb4ohheyit'sthisthreadagain



Oh hey, it's this inb4 again.



Allamo Fox said:


> But if you didnt shower/ bathe you would smell like crap!



Only if you have a shit fetish.


----------



## Aleu (May 30, 2010)

Probably the muzzle would annoy me...and being hunted.




DragonLover17 said:


> how do you know moron



I think it's a given.
Ratte sees morons all the time on FAF so you'd think she'd know a few :B


----------



## Ariosto (May 30, 2010)

Sweeping the fallen fur, and being able to hear ultrasounds.


----------



## TashkentFox (May 30, 2010)

DragonLover17 said:


> how do you know moron



Dragons fly around breathing fire and eating virgins, not posting on obscure internet forums. I hate otherkin.


----------



## Oovie (May 30, 2010)

TDK said:


> The tail... I have so many nice pairs of jeans and cargos that would now have to include a tail hole. :shudders:.
> 
> Oh man the PAWS TOO! I'm a sneakerhead (even though my collection is shit right now), the thought of me having to go barefoot or rock sandals makes me go into cardiac arrest. :-O


Ah the advantage of feathers and internal reproductive organs, I'd be bare ass naked! Woo!


----------



## Atrak (May 30, 2010)

Oovie said:


> Ah the advantage of feathers and internal reproductive organs, I'd be bare ass naked! Woo!



Your name makes me think of that kids' show with the hand puppets. Is that intentional?


----------



## DragonLover17 (May 30, 2010)

Wyldfyre said:


> Oh no you di'nt!


 you dont scare me and you never will


----------



## Atrak (May 30, 2010)

DragonLover17 said:


> watch what you call ppl dude





DragonLover17 said:


> how do you know moron



Hypocrite.

Although I admit to the possibility of dragons, of a sort.


----------



## Wyldfyre (May 30, 2010)

DragonLover17 said:


> you dont scare me and you never will


I lol'd


----------



## Ratte (May 30, 2010)

DragonLover17 said:


> how do you know moron



Because a gigantic flying lizard that breathes fire is a little too fucking difficult to hide from people, stupid.

Also, GG at quoting the Bible.  Might as well use Wikipedia for a term paper.


----------



## Jashwa (May 30, 2010)

Excellent troll 10/10


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (May 30, 2010)

DragonLover17 said:


> how do you know moron


You didn't just say that.


----------



## Atrak (May 30, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Excellent troll 10/10



He seems to get butthurt easily, which is not the trait of a good troll.


----------



## DragonLover17 (May 30, 2010)

im not a troll


----------



## Attaman (May 30, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> He seems to get butthurt easily, which is not the trait of a good troll.


Nor is having a FA with some 26+ Mature Images. My guess is he's "legit".


One more annoyance:  The shitstorm a few furs would make in regard to cartoons and the like that portray them (actually only anthropomorphic animals in general) in non-glorious fashions.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (May 30, 2010)

I hate when they leave just as I finish reading through to find out what they're on about D:


----------



## Atrak (May 30, 2010)

DragonLover17 said:


> im not a troll and i think im done with this thread



Of course you're not a troll, because you're a DRAGON.


----------



## Aleu (May 30, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Of course you're not a troll, because you're a DRAGON.



at least he wasn't Trogdor.


----------



## DragonLover17 (May 30, 2010)

Attaman said:


> Nor is having a FA with some 26+ Mature Images. My guess is he's "legit".


  first off its 18+ not 26+ and second i like it


----------



## Atrak (May 30, 2010)

DragonLover17 said:


> QUOTE=Attaman;1893553Nor is having a FA with some 26+ Mature Images. My guess is he's "legit".QUOTE]  first off its 18+ not 26+ and second i like it


First off, he was saying how many there were, not the age limit on them. The word Mature covers that already.

Secondly, you'll fail as a programmer if you can't even use forum coding.


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (May 30, 2010)

DragonLover17 said:


> Attaman said:
> 
> 
> > Nor is having a FA with some 26+ Mature Images. My guess is he's "legit".
> ...


----------



## CynicalCirno (May 30, 2010)

Existing is the biggest problem.


----------



## DragonLover17 (May 30, 2010)

hey this isent the thread about me becomeing a game designer you wanna comment like that do it on the right thread


----------



## Neon_Infection (May 30, 2010)

The tail, I'd keep forgeting it was there and probably sit on it or get it stuck in a door.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (May 30, 2010)

Neon_Infection said:


> The tail, I'd keep forgeting it was there and probably sit on it or get it stuck in a door.


Oh yeah, the tail...
Oh well, I could hit someone with it. :3


----------



## Ratte (May 30, 2010)

DragonLover17 said:


> im not a troll and i think im done with this thread



You're still here.  Change that.



DragonLover17 said:


> first off its 18+ not 26+ and second i like it



It was a numerical amount, not age limit, you jackass.

It doesn't matter if you like it, the ToS is what you abide by.  If you're under 18 and you're viewing mature work, you WILL be agelocked and have the mature images cleaned from your gallery.  Repeated offenses will result in bans.



DragonLover17 said:


> hey this isent the thread about me becomeing a game designer you wanna comment like that do it on the right thread



TT submitted.  Too late for you.


----------



## Wyldfyre (May 30, 2010)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> Oh yeah, the tail...
> Oh well, I could hit someone with it. :3


Or use it as a scarf. :3


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (May 30, 2010)

Wyldfyre said:


> Or use it as a scarf. :3


It's covered in scales... >_>


----------



## Atrak (May 30, 2010)

Ratte said:


> You're still here.  Change that.



Or delete it.



Wyldfyre said:


> Or use it as a scarf. :3



The Sword in the Stone reference?


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (May 30, 2010)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> Oh yeah, the tail...
> Oh well, I could hit someone with it. :3


Or use your tail like a snake like Fifi ;3


----------



## Wyldfyre (May 30, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> The Sword in the Stone reference?


No, actually...


----------



## Atrak (May 30, 2010)

Wyldfyre said:


> No, actually...



Unless you're a squirrel, your tail wouldn't be long enough relative to your body.


----------



## Willow (May 30, 2010)

DragonLover17 said:


> how do you know moron


Aww that's so cute


----------



## Wyldfyre (May 30, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Unless you're a squirrel, you're tail wouldn't be long enough relative to your body.


Depends if you had a tail like Renard's :3


----------



## Atrak (May 30, 2010)

Wyldfyre said:


> Depends if you had a tail like Renard's :3



That is almost attractive. It just requires a gender shift.


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (May 30, 2010)

Wyldfyre said:


> Depends if you had a tail like Renard's :3


Pretty fox there, I do say. :3


----------



## Kellie Gator (May 30, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> That is almost attractive. It just requires a gender shift.


Actually Renard has no gender. Meaning he has no genitals. Meaning he's an "it".

And for a furry that's pretty fucking rebellious and awesome.


----------



## Willow (May 30, 2010)

Wyldfyre said:


> Depends if you had a tail like Renard's :3


Nurse outfits _are_ kinda sexy cool

That's all I have to say 

(not so much needles, I hate needles)


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (May 30, 2010)

renard is sexy. i don't know xer artist but hot.


----------



## Atrak (May 30, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> Actually Renard has no gender. Meaning he has no genitals. Meaning he's an "it".
> 
> And for a furry that's pretty fucking rebellious and awesome.



Is he a real 'it' (meaning no counterpart for the 23rd chromosome), or is he just a eunuch?



WillowWulf said:


> Nurse outfits _are_ kinda sexy cool
> 
> That's all I have to say
> 
> (not so much needles, I hate needles)



The needles add to the allure.


----------



## Willow (May 30, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> The needles add to the allure.


They kinda do :|


----------



## Wyldfyre (May 30, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Is he a real 'it' (meaning no counterpart for the 23rd chromosome), or is he just a eunuch?


A real 'it'. No specific gender. Ever.
Although people usually refer to it as a male.


----------



## Atrak (May 30, 2010)

Wyldfyre said:


> A real 'it'. No specific gender. Ever.
> Although people usually refer to it as a male.



So just the one X chromosome. That *is *rebellious.


----------



## Wyldfyre (May 30, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> renard is sexy. i don't know xer artist but hot.


SqeedgeMonster


----------



## Willow (May 30, 2010)

Wyldfyre said:


> SqeedgeMonster


All of that was just great


----------



## Atrak (May 30, 2010)

Wyldfyre said:


> SqeedgeMonster



She loved Nightmare Before Christmas as a child.


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (May 30, 2010)

Wyldfyre said:


> SqeedgeMonster


Nice art she has.


----------



## Willow (May 30, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> She loved Nightmare Before Christmas as a child.


And her favorite cartoon character is Venom 

*watched*


----------



## Oovie (May 30, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Your name makes me think of that kids' show with the hand puppets. Is that intentional?


I wouldn't know, you'd have to provide me a link as that wasn't my intention. It's actually a mock of iloveoov, enjoyed watching every game of his.


----------



## Atrak (May 30, 2010)

Oovie said:


> I wouldn't know, you'd have to provide me a link as that wasn't my intention. It's actually a mock of iloveoov, enjoyed watching every game of his.



[yt]7mneU0V10-k[/yt]


----------



## DragonLover17 (May 30, 2010)

guys heres one of my clean favs  the guy who wrote this story was really good at it
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3926518


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (May 30, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> And her favorite cartoon character is *Venom
> *
> *watched*


Favorite Marvel super villain.:grin:


----------



## Oovie (May 30, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> [yt]7mneU0V10-k[/yt]


I must admit I enjoyed watching that over my brothers' shoulders when they were that age. Someone in our family would always mock the show that made it pretty hilarious, can't seem to remember anything however.


----------



## Tally (May 30, 2010)

At everyone who said buying shampoo, I suggest you do it fox style. 

Fox style= Wash whatever you are covered in with more of it.

... Unless it's not cum, then you better use water.


----------



## Kellie Gator (May 30, 2010)

Venom is an overrated comic book villain. Needs moar Joker, even if he's spawned an annoying meme or two.


----------



## Aleu (May 30, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> Venom is an overrated comic book villain. Needs moar Joker, even if he's spawned an annoying meme or two.



Two separate companies
Venom = Marvel
Joker = DC

I don't see how either are overrated. 
I see heroes are WAY more overrated than the villains. Superman? Gary stu. Iron Man? Psh. Rich man and his toys.


----------



## Kellie Gator (May 30, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> Two separate companies
> Venom = Marvel
> Joker = DC
> 
> ...


I know that, I don't see how my point is made invalid. I just don't think Venom is very kewl. He has big muscles and drools a lot, what more is there to it?



AleutheWolf said:


> I see heroes are WAY more overrated than the villains. Superman? Gary stu. Iron Man? Psh. Rich man and his toys.


Um, wtf. These characters started trends/clichÃ©s rather than following them.


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (May 30, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> Two separate companies
> Venom = Marvel
> Joker = DC
> 
> ...


Superman is overrated and Iron Man is getting there too.


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (May 30, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> I know that, I don't see how my point is made invalid. I just don't think Venom is very kewl. He has big muscles and drools a lot, what more is there to it?
> 
> 
> Um, wtf. These characters started trends/clichÃ©s rather than following them.


What about Carnage?


----------



## Kellie Gator (May 30, 2010)

PenelopeSkunk4 said:


> What about Carnage?


Carnage is Venom but RED and EVILER! Woo. Also, Spider-Man 3 might not have sucked if fantards didn't force Sam Raimi to put Venom in it.


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (May 30, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> Carnage is Venom but RED and EVILER! Woo. Also, Spider-Man 3 might not have sucked if fantards didn't force Sam Raimi to put Venom in it.


No Carnage and Venom are to different characters. Carnage was killed by both Venom and Spider-Man together.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Carnage_(comics)
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Venom_(comics)


----------



## Aleu (May 30, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> I know that, I don't see how my point is made invalid. I just don't think Venom is very kewl. He has big muscles and drools a lot, what more is there to it?
> 
> 
> Um, wtf. These characters started trends/clichÃ©s rather than following them.



uncool does not equate overrated-ness

Superman is still overrated. I mean no one can figure out his identity and he only wears nerd glasses. Really? REALLY? Were people that gullible back then?


----------



## Kellie Gator (May 30, 2010)

PenelopeSkunk4 said:


> No Carnage and Venom are to different characters. Carnage was killed by both Venom and Spider-Man together.
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Carnage_%28comics%29
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Venom_(comics)


What I meant was that Carnage is highly unoriginal because he's essentially a clone of Venom. Maybe someone can fill me in on this, I generally don't like super hero comics very much, it's usually commercialized garbage these days with a few exceptions.

And fuck you Superman is awesome.


----------



## south syde dobe (May 30, 2010)

Fleas, sheading fur, constantly maintaining said fur, getting wet makes you smell nasty as hell, a tail (well for a doberman it wouldn't be much of a problem). Also I live in Texas so the fucking heat would be even worst with a layer of fur, thank god anthros aren't real xD


----------



## Aleu (May 30, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> What I meant was that Carnage is highly unoriginal because he's essentially a clone of Venom. Maybe someone can fill me in on this, I generally don't like super hero comics very much, it's usually commercialized garbage these days with a few exceptions.
> 
> And fuck you Superman is awesome.



Superman is a Gary Stu. Nothing can harm him except some space rock and people are to stupid to recognize him.

And Carnage kinda is a Venom clone seeing how they were from the same symbiote...just different people.


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (May 30, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> What I meant was that Carnage is highly unoriginal because he's essentially a clone of Venom. Maybe someone can fill me in on this, I generally don't like super hero comics very much, it's usually commercialized garbage these days with a few exceptions.
> 
> And fuck you Superman is awesome.


Superman is overrated. I really do consider him a superhero cause the majority of superheros are from Earth.


----------



## Aleu (May 30, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Fleas, sheading fur, constantly maintaining said fur, getting wet makes you smell nasty as hell, a tail (well for a doberman it wouldn't be much of a problem). Also I live in Texas so the fucking heat would be even worst with a layer of fur, thank god anthros aren't real xD



Forgot fleas...yeah that would be a bitch. I already shed hair so...no different xD

I wear my tail a lot. It gives me no trouble.

derp derp I'm on topic lol derp


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (May 30, 2010)

No fur = No fleas.


----------



## Aleu (May 30, 2010)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> No fur = No fleas.



don't lizards have some kind of parasite they can get though?


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (May 30, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> don't lizards have some kind of parasite they can get though?


Yah Salmonella @__@


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (May 30, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> don't lizards have some kind of parasite they can get though?


Probably...



PenelopeSkunk4 said:


> Yah *Salmon*ella @__@


I like salmon... x3


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (May 30, 2010)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> Probably...
> 
> 
> I like salmon... x3


Me too but I like eel better. x3


----------



## Slyck (May 30, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> 1. Bastards with guns
> 
> 2. My glasses wouldn't fit anymore
> 
> 3. I'll never be able to lay my ukulele again



1. Goons with spoons. 

2. Wear contacts.

3. Say what?


----------



## Aleu (May 30, 2010)

PenelopeSkunk4 said:


> Me too but I like eel better. x3



lobster ftw

-drool-


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (May 30, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> lobster ftw
> 
> -drool-


Gahh!

*drools* You just got to love seafood.


----------



## Krasl (May 30, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> lobster ftw
> 
> -drool-



lol, seafood is great, nuff said :3


----------



## Willow (May 30, 2010)

Krasl said:


> lol, seafood is great, nuff said :3


Shrimp and crab, or GTFO


----------



## DragonLover17 (May 30, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Shrimp and crap, or GTFO


 dont you mean shrimp and crab.
i like shrimp i dont like crab


----------



## Aleu (May 30, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Shrimp and crap, or GTFO



shrimp scampi
Crab stuffed mushrooms <3

I love it all.


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (May 30, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> shrimp scampi
> Crab stuffed mushrooms <3
> 
> I love it all.


We all need is some lifetime gift cards to Red Lobster.


----------



## Krasl (May 30, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Shrimp and crap, or GTFO



indeed. i love eating my shrimp with crap. XD


----------



## Willow (May 30, 2010)

DragonLover17 said:


> dont you mean shrimp and crab.
> i like shrimp i dont like crab


yea


----------



## Wyldfyre (May 30, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> yea


XD


----------



## Willow (May 30, 2010)

PenelopeSkunk4 said:


> We all need is some lifetime gift cards to Red Lobster.


I've only eaten at Red Lobster once, but when I went, it was delicious

I just wanted to get everything that came in a reddish shell or had a fan tail


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (May 30, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I've only eaten at Red Lobster once, but when I went, it was delicious
> 
> I just wanted to get everything that came in a reddish shell or had a fan tail


I love their endless shrimp. 
Gahhh!*drools*


----------



## Aleu (May 30, 2010)

PenelopeSkunk4 said:


> I love their endless shrimp.
> Gahhh!*drools*



Lobster fest was best.

Speaking of festivals yay for Fernandina Shrimp Festivals and Crawfish Festivals :3


----------



## Willow (May 30, 2010)

And on the topic of seafood, cuz this is relevant to the thread
Dogs can't eat seafood


----------



## Krasl (May 30, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I've only eaten at Red Lobster once, but when I went, it was delicious
> 
> I just wanted to get everything that came in a reddish shell or had a fan tail



never been. i've only been to captain d's :/


----------



## Krasl (May 30, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> And on the topic of seafood, cuz this is relevant to the thread
> Dogs can't eat seafood



what? no chocolate OR seafood?


----------



## Aleu (May 30, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> And on the topic of seafood, cuz this is relevant to the thread
> Dogs can't eat seafood



wha? Really? Oh yeah, they can't eat chocolate either...

....FUCK


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (May 30, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> wha? Really? Oh yeah, they can't eat chocolate either...
> 
> ....FUCK


Or grapes...


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (May 30, 2010)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> Or grapes...


Damn it.


----------



## Krasl (May 30, 2010)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> Or grapes...



wow, glad i'm not a dog now


----------



## Willow (May 30, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> wha? Really? Oh yeah, they can't eat chocolate either...
> 
> ....FUCK


Yea, seafood causes an actual sickness, I forgot what it's called though


----------



## DragonLover17 (May 30, 2010)

plz chocolot only affects certain dogs and only if its an exessive amount i had a black lab that over her life ate 23 lbs of chocolot and she got caught every time


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (May 30, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Yea, seafood causes an actual sickness, I forgot what it's called though


I think the reason some dogs can't eat seafood is because of the mercury in the fish.


----------



## Wyldfyre (May 30, 2010)

DragonLover17 said:


> plz chocolot only affects certain dogs and only if its an exessive amount i had a black lab that over her life ate 23 lbs of chocolot and she got caught every time


Please, you have a full keyboard.
Use it.


----------



## Scotty1700 (May 30, 2010)

Wyldfyre said:


> Please, you have a full keyboard.
> Use it.



inorite?


----------



## Aleu (May 30, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Yea, seafood causes an actual sickness, I forgot what it's called though



damn...-adds it to list of annoyances-

Dragonlover, please use punctuation or something when typing. It makes it REALLY difficult to read otherwise.


----------



## DragonLover17 (May 30, 2010)

Wyldfyre said:


> Please, you have a full keyboard.
> Use it.


stop correcting me your not my father.


----------



## Wyldfyre (May 30, 2010)

DragonLover17 said:


> stop correcting me your not my father.


You're*
I know, I'm a bad person. It just makes your posts easier to read.


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (May 30, 2010)

DragonLover17 said:


> plz chocolot only affects certain dogs and only if its an exessive amount i had a black lab that over her life ate 23 lbs of chocolot and she got caught every time


The whole keyboard is your friend.


----------



## Willow (May 30, 2010)

DragonLover17 said:


> Please, chocolate only affects certain dogs and only if it's an excessive amount. I had a black lab that over her life ate 23 lbs of chocolate, and she got caught every time


I find that hard to believe, but ok

~Following in Atra's footsteps now


----------



## Ikrit (May 30, 2010)

DragonLover17 said:


> what could be scarier than an Anthro Dragon espescially one with a giant broadsword


 a librarian
thoes thing are fucking scary


----------



## Krasl (May 30, 2010)

PenelopeSkunk4 said:


> The whole keyboard is your friend.



yes, i wuvs you



lazyredhead said:


> a librarian
> thoes thing are fucking scary



yes they are O_O


----------



## Debacle (May 30, 2010)

It'd only be as annoying as it is to be Human sometimes. 
For example:


 I'm pretty tall, so it's hard to fit in some situations. Like when there's alot of people trying to get in the car and I'm sat there with my legs crunched against the front seat/dashboard.
I could think of more, but it's early in the morn' now. But really what I'm trying to say is, we have problems and annoyances already. Being anthro would be the same kinda thing, except there'd just be different problems and annoyances.


----------



## Attaman (May 30, 2010)

Debacle said:


> I could think of more, but it's early in the morn' now. But really what I'm trying to say is, we have problems and annoyances already. Being anthro would be the same kinda thing, except there'd just be different problems and annoyances.



Only if we go by the typical "No difference between Fur and Human" stuff.  Theoretically, if you actually made them different besides cosmetics (and even then - my 50lb dog can shed a tissue-box volume of fur in about a month or two, imagine a 150lb one), then there'd be a lot of issues.  Canines being much more territorial than the average human, for instance.

"Can I come i-"
"GET THE FUCK OUT, NOW!"


----------



## Aleu (May 30, 2010)

Attaman said:


> Only if we go by the typical "No difference between Fur and Human" stuff.  Theoretically, if you actually made them different besides cosmetics (and even then - my 50lb dog can shed a tissue-box volume of fur in about a month or two, imagine a 150lb one), then there'd be a lot of issues.  Canines being much more territorial than the average human, for instance.
> 
> "Can I come i-"
> "GET THE FUCK OUT, NOW!"



And hairball hacking for the felines.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (May 30, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> And hairball hacking for the felines.


That's only if they lick themselves clean instead of actually bathing...


----------



## Aleu (May 30, 2010)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> That's only if they lick themselves clean instead of actually bathing...



well yeah true.


----------



## Krasl (May 30, 2010)

Attaman said:


> Only if we go by the typical "No difference between Fur and Human" stuff.  Theoretically, if you actually made them different besides cosmetics (and even then - my 50lb dog can shed a tissue-box volume of fur in about a month or two, imagine a 150lb one), then there'd be a lot of issues.  Canines being much more territorial than the average human, for instance.
> 
> "Can I come i-"
> "GET THE FUCK OUT, NOW!"



yeah, it would be quite a bit more stressful if it wasn't the stereotypical kind of fur, instead of the realistic version.


----------



## foxmusk (May 30, 2010)

DragonLover17 said:


> stop correcting me your not my father.



hey there, mister dragon! ^_^ ima weasel. you wanna be friends?


----------



## Krasl (May 30, 2010)

HarleyRoadkill said:


> hey there, mister dragon! ^_^ ima weasel. you wanna be friends?



lol, well if it isn't harley :3


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (May 31, 2010)

Allamo Fox said:


> After posting a thread about what you would do if you became a livng furry, I had an idea. What would be the most annoying part of being a real life furry (in a world where all furries/scalies/avians became their fursona).
> I would motly get anoyed that:
> I could get fleas, heartworms, and rabies
> also I would be too hot with so much fur


You can already get rabies, fool!
(and fleas...  and in rare circumstances, people can even get heartworm...)
Besides, we have treatments for all of that stuff...


Anywho...  The most annoying part would be the featheries.  Scalies aren't bad, but featheries are narcissistic bastards.


As for getting warm, I probably wouldn't bother with shirts anymore, and I live in Wisconsin, so it'd be unlikely that i'd overheat...  as long as I remain well hydrated...

Heck, we already have methods of keeping our dogs cool during summer, we could just apply those to any furries....


The most annoying thing would be...  inquisitive people.


----------



## Attaman (May 31, 2010)

Question about those people who speak about remaining cool as Furries / Scalies / Avians:  What will you do about no sweat glands?


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (May 31, 2010)

Krasl said:


> yes, i wuvs you
> 
> 
> 
> yes they are O_O


X3c


----------



## Willow (May 31, 2010)

Attaman said:


> Question about those people who speak about remaining cool as Furries / Scalies / Avians:  What will you do about no sweat glands?


I already mentioned that I would be panting


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (May 31, 2010)

Attaman said:


> Question about those people who speak about remaining cool as Furries / Scalies / Avians:  What will you do about no sweat glands?



Small swimming pool/hose

panting

water bottles

ice cubes


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (May 31, 2010)

Attaman said:


> Question about those people who speak about remaining cool as Furries / Scalies / Avians:  What will you do about no sweat glands?


Time to make an ice pool.


----------



## Attaman (May 31, 2010)

Fenrir Lupus said:


> Small swimming pool/hose
> 
> panting
> 
> ...



And only one of them is really permanent and attainable at most stages of civilization.  I feel sorry for the Roman Legionnaire-stage of Furs.


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (May 31, 2010)

Attaman said:


> And only one of them is really permanent and attainable at most stages of civilization.  I feel sorry for the Roman Legionnaire-stage of Furs.



Most old civilizations either are near water or had systems to get water to where they were...  like in...  Rome, for example...  you know, all those famous...  aqueducts...

Edit: and what if furries started out more like eskimos?


----------



## Attaman (May 31, 2010)

They had systems to get water where they were, an average person isn't carrying an Aqueduct with them on their walk to the market.  Hot day, thirty minute walk, little shade, could be bad for a human but at least we sweat.  Now imagine you don't sweat, and also have some 20+ pounds of fur covering you.


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (May 31, 2010)

Attaman said:


> They had systems to get water where they were, an average person isn't carrying an Aqueduct with them on their walk to the market.  Hot day, thirty minute walk, little shade, could be bad for a human but at least we sweat.  Now imagine you don't sweat, and also have some 20+ pounds of fur covering you.


You can carry a canteen or...  some other container.

Also, panting works for dogs for stuff like that...  you underestimate it.


Not to mention shedding...


Besides, furries could be more active than humans in winter, and vice versa, so it would sort of even out IMO.


----------



## Roose Hurro (May 31, 2010)

Allamo Fox said:


> Dont forget youd have a muzzle *and ears* on top f your head



Which would make all my hats unwearable...


----------



## Citrakayah (May 31, 2010)

If we were digitigrade, then I would be somewhat annoyed. I'm a large fan of footwear.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (May 31, 2010)

Attaman said:


> Question about those people who speak about remaining cool as Furries / Scalies / Avians:  What will you do about no sweat glands?


Desert species, I really don't have to worry overheating in this weather...


----------



## Debacle (May 31, 2010)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> Desert species, I really don't have to worry overheating in this weather...



Coldblooded though, it's your excuse for sitting around in the sun all day. When someone asks what your up to, just open an eyelid and say "keeping alive" then resume normal activity.


----------



## Combatspace (May 31, 2010)

Well, as a fox, the fur would be a problem. The tail (at least as I have it drawn and described) would be a ridiculous pain in the ass due to it's length and amount of poof; I'd have to keep a brush on hand to brush out all the crap that got stuck in it and all the mattes and stuff. I really like my shoes and with the digi' legs, I'd not only have to guve up on my shoes, but driving my car would suck noodles...

Sweat glands would be a problem, but could be easily remedied with camelback devices and things like that. My diet would be my primary concern though...I'd see rabbit/rodent/avian anthros and the temptation would kill me...


----------



## Attaman (May 31, 2010)

Fenrir Lupus said:


> You can carry a canteen or...  some other container.


  You seem to be underestimating the inability to sweat, as well as the effect of an all-over coat.  



Fenrir Lupus said:


> Also, panting works for dogs for stuff like that...  you underestimate it.


  First, I'd like to apologize:  Dogs have sweat glands, they just don't perspire (sweat) like us.  Second, panting is a highly inefficient method.  It is less effective for cooling one's body than sweating.



Fenrir Lupus said:


> Not to mention shedding...


  They still have fur coats, and if they're sans enough fur for it to make a difference they probably also look less like the typical "anthro" and more like a pup with less severe Mange.  The difference between a canine with a full coat and a canine with a summer coat is more like a drop from a heavy winter coat to an early / middle autumn coat.  For some animals, the fur is going to be less restrictive, but for many it will be bothersome (as again, even naked it's akin to us wearing at least some light clothes).  



Fenrir Lupus said:


> Besides, furries could be more active than humans in winter, and vice versa, so it would sort of even out IMO.


  They could be more active than naked humans in winter, yes.  However, the difference being that humans can use tools and clothes quite readily to counter-act the cold:  You can pretty much _always_ throw more layers on you.  Even furs could make use of additional clothes / coats to warm themselves up for colder environments (and in some cases it would be necessary to preserve heat that wouldn't be saved with the coat - remember that a Fur is just as limited as a Human if it's walking barefoot in freezing weather).  

However, most places that are habitable for permanent establishment are more likely to have the issue of too much heat instead of too little:  Look at the agriculture of Alaska, then compare it to the Agriculture of Virginia.  Furs resorting to going excessively cold places to take advantage of their fur coats is akin to people flocking to the Sahara to take advantage of their lack of one.  

The lack of an ability to perspire, having fur coats, and so on are not good.  This doesn't mean it's impossible to live in such places (Look how many wild animals live in 90Â°F+ weather perfectly fine), but it's not something that can just be handwaved away as "Oh it's a minor change."  It can't be insta-fixed like the Paw issue either by making the extremities more human-like:  Fur is still fur.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (May 31, 2010)

Debacle said:


> Coldblooded though, it's your excuse for sitting around in the sun all day. When someone asks what your up to, just open an eyelid and say "keeping alive" then resume normal activity.


Totally... 

I suppose I should say something else too. I've been getting infractions left and right for one word responses... and for "inb4locks"... 

Is that enough response to not get mod-slapped?


----------



## TashkentFox (May 31, 2010)

If furries existed they'd probably be more active at night in the summer because of the heat in the day.


----------



## Werecatdawn (May 31, 2010)

1. Shedding is bad enough with a small cat and a small dog. My house would be COVERED in fur. 

2. I would go crazy near catnip, which would humiliate me.

3. One of my best furry friends would probably eat me.

Take your pic...


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (May 31, 2010)

Attaman said:


> You seem to be underestimating the inability to sweat, as well as the effect of an all-over coat.
> 
> First, I'd like to apologize:  Dogs have sweat glands, they just don't perspire (sweat) like us.  Second, panting is a highly inefficient method.  It is less effective for cooling one's body than sweating.
> 
> ...



*sigh*
you seem determined to insist that fur is an inherently bad thing...  whatever.

People may not flock to the sahara, but most Canadians live close to the United States.  Generally, people prefer warmer climates.  Such a general trend might be apparent with furries, but the other way around-- furries would prefer to avoid warmer climates-- but not all of them would.

There's trade offs, but I'd probably be able to make do.


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (May 31, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> If furries existed they'd probably be more active at night in the summer because of the heat in the day.



They'd probably be able to see better at night than humans too...


----------



## Roose Hurro (May 31, 2010)

Biggest annoyance I'd run into if I became Roose would be the clothing issue.  I already know how to handle a tail, fur/heat wouldn't be an issue (though I still wouldn't care for triple digit temps in the Summer), and Roose's species already possess the oil glands they need for grooming (so I wouldn't need any fur or scale or other bodily-care products)... not to mention, they love water, and their fur is short, so showers wouldn't be a big issue.  I'd only have to shampoo my mane, perhaps.


----------



## Attaman (May 31, 2010)

Fenrir Lupus said:


> *sigh*
> you seem determined to insist that fur is an inherently bad thing...  whatever.


  It's not bad in some scenarios, but the overall point is that it's never going to provide a tangible advantage over other factions.  Unless you can't wear a coat due to some odd anatomical reasons (fuck-huge wings and tons of odd growths, for instance), the fur coat can easily be countered.  However, the lack of sweating - though similarly counter-able with materials like water-bottles - is more resource intensive as well as limited in numbers.  For an example of what I mean:

To coat up a hundred people, your environment needs enough animals to provide coats for such.  Or enough wood to sufficiently provide fires.  And so on.

To cool down a hundred furs, your environment needs sufficient water supplies (the communities being more water intensive than regular people communities, if not excessively so).  Or sufficient shade. 

I'm not against Fur having good things.  I'm against it being assumed to have more / enough to easily make up for its sacrifices.  Heck, just imagine how different our society would be if we couldn't sweat - we don't even get the coats, we just can't sweat.



Fenrir Lupus said:


> People may not flock to the sahara, but most Canadians live close to the United States.  Generally, people prefer warmer climates.  Such a general trend might be apparent with furries, but the other way around-- furries would prefer to avoid warmer climates-- but not all of them would.


  The main problem with preferring a cold climate is that more crops are warm-resistant than cold-resistant.  While there's nothing preventing a hunter-gatherer society from thriving in such a place, if they can't grow their own food in sufficient numbers then their population is limited barring raids, "alternate" food sources (Be it simple stuff like more intense animal farming and fishing to potentially questionable actions), and so on.



Fenrir Lupus said:


> There's trade offs, but I'd probably be able to make do.


They'd be able to make due, that's not what's under debate.  It's that they'd do just as well as typical society without any notable changes.  

BTW, would we assume such Anthro's would have higher metabolisms?


----------



## Roundedhalo (May 31, 2010)

What scares me? Hmmm... wolves, they always are attacking me in the woods, followed by grizzly bears and mountain lions and cougars.


----------



## Ames (May 31, 2010)

Maintaining the suit....

Arrrgh


----------



## Machine (May 31, 2010)

Trying not to scare children.


----------



## Shima Muurine (Jun 1, 2010)

Roundedhalo said:


> What scares me? Hmmm... wolves, they always are attacking me in the woods, followed by grizzly bears and mountain lions and cougars.


Could cougar possibly be constrained as having a double entendre?


----------



## Machine (Jun 1, 2010)

Roundedhalo said:


> What scares me? Hmmm... wolves, they always are attacking me in the woods, followed by grizzly bears and mountain lions and cougars.


Cougar is actually just another word for mountain lion.


----------



## Roundedhalo (Jun 1, 2010)

well for one I could never hunt, *ever*, not that big of a deal though, I dont like killing my distant brothers. Also depends, would other furries become real life furries? I only yiff with other vixens.


----------



## ProjectD (Jun 1, 2010)

Probably being the only real anthro in the world would be.

Oh, and people staring would too.


----------



## Machine (Jun 1, 2010)

Roundedhalo said:


> well for one I could never hunt, *ever*, not that big of a deal though, I dont like killing my distant brothers. Also depends, would other furries become real life furries? I only yiff with other vixens.


*Facepalm*


----------



## Leon (Jun 1, 2010)

The urges of being a predator, I mean, I zee a zebra it's like "fuck must not eat 0__0".


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Jun 1, 2010)

Having both fur and scales and keeping them both cleaned and groomed.
Would need more than a sponge to clean scales.


Having fur clog drains.
For those that get perms imagine that.

When have to get a trim/furcut(yeah I know...) how long would that take?

For those with morphing abilites and going to a larger form. What would happen to the clothes your wearing, saying you wear them.


----------



## Dragonbones (Jun 1, 2010)

Maggots and rust would be my main problem.


----------



## Shima Muurine (Jun 1, 2010)

Showers. I'd have to do it all the time.


----------



## Usarise (Jun 1, 2010)

the heat.... ugh i hate the heat with SKIN..... with fur.... ugh... >_>


----------



## Brann (Jun 3, 2010)

TheItalianStallion said:


> All of the feathers all over my house after a moult.


 
^^This


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Jun 3, 2010)

I forgot about shedding. O_O


----------



## Digitalpotato (Jun 3, 2010)

Fleas. D:


----------



## Felicia Mertallis (Jun 3, 2010)

Cleaning my fur every god damn day D:<


----------



## neelix zidphinlan (Jun 3, 2010)

Yiffy ass rape..... That would be a..... Pain in the... Ass lol

but fur would be all over me and the worst part would be the fact that I'm a mix'd newfoundland, and husky, and collie, and wolf..... In matha fukin hot ass Texas.
But..... As mega furry fan I am I would still love the idea lol


----------



## Felicia Mertallis (Jun 3, 2010)

neelix zidphinlan said:


> Yiffy ass rape..... That would be a..... Pain in the... Ass lol
> 
> but fur would be all over me and the worst part would be the fact that I'm a mix'd newfoundland, and husky, and collie, and wolf..... In matha fukin hot ass Texas.
> But..... As mega furry fan I am I would still love the idea lol



you'd like it, don't deny it.


----------



## neelix zidphinlan (Jun 3, 2010)

Felicia Mertallis said:


> you'd like it, don't deny it.




Ugh. This is true. LoL I would


----------



## Tony-the-Wolf (Jun 3, 2010)

Heat, I really really really can't stand the heat, I hate the sun and its stupid hat, I'd have to move to like Alaska or something o.o


----------



## RetroCorn (Jun 3, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Being the runt of the litter and being...*undersized*
> 
> Oh yea, and turning into a monster every time I get really scared
> 
> Also inb4ohheyit'sthisthreadagain



Didn't you hear? As soon as you turn into a furry your cock becomes MASSIVE.


----------



## Oovie (Jun 3, 2010)

Not sure if I already responded to this thread, but that oil canines secrete from their skin would be my biggest gripe. Causes a rank smell when they get wet depending on just how much oil their skin is producing. Judging by how many people chose to be canine I could see myself getting _really_ aggressive around the masses on those hot, humid, or rainy days smelling that everywhere. Ugh that smell, makes me want to mind vomit thinking of it! I know what a skunk smells like, burns your nose, but even that doesn't make me want to literally regurgitate my last meal.

Oh but since I see some mentions of the dislikes of hygiene, I myself would welcome cleaning feathers. Not only are they quicker to dry off, but clean up may be simple as picking up loose large feathers or a few tufts here and there. Much preferable than hair balls I'd think, and the properties much different to hair that I often wonder if there would be some shampoo/soap product specific for feathers.


----------



## Eske (Jun 3, 2010)

Oovie said:


> Judging by how many people chose to be canine I could see myself getting _really_ aggressive around the masses on those hot, humid, or rainy days smelling that everywhere.



Ha, we would be one of the few who might actually still smell decent as anthropomorphics.  

I'd definitely appreciate the ability of flight, assuming it wasn't a physical impossibility.  If my body would be too heavy for my wings to support, however, it would be pretty lame dragging my unusable wings around everywhere.

And I really don't know that I could enjoy eating, when I have to scarf everything down whole and puke up the undigestable parts.  :1  Hunting wouldn't be a problem, as long as there were still real mice around.  I might have a problem if all of the mice were anthropomorphic as well.  I'd probably starve to death.



Oovie said:


> I often wonder if there would be  some shampoo/soap product specific for feathers.



There already is.  c:


----------



## TashkentFox (Jun 3, 2010)

Roundedhalo said:


> well for one I could never hunt, *ever*, not that big of a deal though, I dont like killing my distant brothers.



You wouldn't make much of a fox then, oh well, all the more chickens for me.


----------



## Khatsworth (Jun 3, 2010)

Ick, depends. If turning into my fursona comes with the associated felid  metabolism, I'm gonna say it's the necessary diet changes. A lot of my  personal guilty pleasures when it comes to foods are gonna go flying  right out the window 'cause some would be toxic! Other than that, likely to have to adapt all my  clothing for the tail and primp my fur on a daily basis, probably more  than once per day. >>;
And then there's all the feline-specific diseases...


----------



## Bir (Jun 3, 2010)

For me, it'd be brushing my fur every day. It'd take ages x.X;;


----------



## Bir (Jun 3, 2010)

Oovie said:


> Not sure if I already responded to this thread, but that oil canines secrete from their skin would be my biggest gripe. Causes a rank smell when they get wet depending on just how much oil their skin is producing. Judging by how many people chose to be canine I could see myself getting _really_ aggressive around the masses on those hot, humid, or rainy days smelling that everywhere. Ugh that smell, makes me want to mind vomit thinking of it! I know what a skunk smells like, burns your nose, but even that doesn't make me want to literally regurgitate my last meal.
> 
> Oh but since I see some mentions of the dislikes of hygiene, I myself would welcome cleaning feathers. Not only are they quicker to dry off, but clean up may be simple as picking up loose large feathers or a few tufts here and there. Much preferable than hair balls I'd think, and the properties much different to hair that I often wonder if there would be some shampoo/soap product specific for feathers.



I hate the smell of domestic dogs. They make me want to vomit, like, make me WANT to vomit, just so I could smell what my intestines produced instead of dog. 

Just saying. XD

And I think it would serious fun to have feathers! I could build myself a giant bird bath and play in it all the time. x3


----------



## Rachrix (Jun 3, 2010)

really hot and lots of shampoo


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jun 3, 2010)

I'd be annoyed by all the predator anthros constantly joking about eating me.
Also I eat meat IRL, but as a hare, I probably couldn't. And it would be creepy...


----------



## Attaman (Jun 3, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> I'd be annoyed by all the predator anthros constantly joking about eating me.
> Also I eat meat IRL, but as a hare, I probably couldn't. And it would be creepy...



Don't forget having to constantly chew on stuff to prevent your teeth (assuming they still grew constantly) from turning to hell over a 50+ year life.

EDIT:  Said 50+ as I have no idea how long one should imagine an anthro-hare would live.


----------



## TashkentFox (Jun 3, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> I'd be annoyed by all the predator anthros constantly joking about eating me.



I wouldn't just be joking about it...


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jun 3, 2010)

Attaman said:


> Don't forget having to constantly chew on stuff to prevent your teeth (assuming they still grew constantly) from turning to hell over a 50+ year life.
> 
> EDIT:  Said 50+ as I have no idea how long one should imagine an anthro-hare would live.



It'd probably only be five or six. I'm bound to be run over by a tractor or similar piece of farm machinery.

Don't rabbits chew up their droppings the first time around..?



TashkentFox said:


> I wouldn't just be joking about it...



Goddamn it, go eat a mouse.


----------



## TashkentFox (Jun 3, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Goddamn it, go eat a mouse.



Mice aren't as filling as hares.


----------



## Willow (Jun 3, 2010)

RetroCorn said:


> Didn't you hear? As soon as you turn into a furry your cock becomes MASSIVE.


..doesn't mean it still wouldn't be small by anthro standards



Harebelle said:


> I'd be annoyed by all the predator anthros constantly joking about eating me.


Awww, but I wouldn't eat you, I like bunnies


----------



## Rahne (Jun 3, 2010)

Nothing. This might sound crazy, but the idea of being my fursona would be so damn cool, I'd gladly take on the fur shedding and such stuff that came along with it. Wouldn't bother me.


----------



## Attaman (Jun 3, 2010)

RetroCorn said:


> Didn't you hear? As soon as you turn into a furry your cock becomes MASSIVE.



New thread:  What would please you the most if Furries became their Fursona.

My suggestion:  95%+ the furry populace dies within a generation as they may neither provide enough blood to their penis to get it erect nor fit it inside a female of their species to propagate.

Second suggestion:  10% of furries die within a month as they learn how Biology works.


----------



## FuyumiAya (Jun 3, 2010)

I wouldn't be able to talk.. my family would try to kill me the second they found me... I'd be forced to live in the park, but there's nothing to eat except what I can steal from people, so I'd try to find one of the local farms b/c my species eats mostly vegies...  but finding wild food's not too hard sine I'm in louisiana.



> 10% of furries die within a month as they learn how Biology works.


I won't be in that 10%.  xD


----------



## FuReNzIc (Jun 4, 2010)

Five HUGE Problems are:
1) Fur Shed:
No One Likes to Clean up after themselves now do we :\
2) Washing off anything Stuck on our Fur:
Bathing is alright but try Washing mud off Fur 
3) How hot it would be in a fur coat under the sun:
Trust me..... you do not wanna know...
4) The Zoophilia and Plushophilia:
Search it up on Google and be amazed or disgusted :\
5) Wearing Pants....:
Try it with a tail and Huge Paws or Feet or... Whatever :S


----------



## JATSwolf (Jun 4, 2010)

having fur all over. it would be too hot to wear clothes. I like clothes. . .and people stepping on my tail. . . Oh, and the giant urge to chew on everything. 
And finally. the issue of trying to eat out of the garbage. XC


----------



## Rachrix (Jun 4, 2010)

JATSwolf said:


> the issue of trying to eat out of the garbage. XC



i understand, but why would you want to? its not like oh im hungry but i dont want normal food i want garbage nom nom nom, this is gross why din't i just not eat the garbage?


----------



## TrinityWolfess (Jun 4, 2010)

Honestly... baby furs


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Jun 4, 2010)

If you were to throw me against a foam wall I might stick. O_O


----------



## lupinealchemist (Jun 4, 2010)

I'd only be furry at least once a month so hygiene won't be as bad, however I would have a large clothing budget due to unplanned transformations.


----------



## Ames (Jun 4, 2010)

Hyper tri-dick 9001-species-amalgamation macro furries fucking drowning us all in cum.


----------



## Shima Muurine (Jun 4, 2010)

JamesB said:


> Hyper tri-dick 9001-species-amalgamation macro furries fucking drowning us all in cum.


Holyflyingspitfuck.
Time to break out that fifty gallon tub of lube.


----------



## Rachrix (Jun 4, 2010)

Shima Muurine said:


> Holyflyingspitfuck.
> Time to break out that fifty gallon tub of lube.



good luck supling the blood for that thing :3


----------



## Shima Muurine (Jun 4, 2010)

Rachrix said:


> good luck supling the blood for that thing :3


Don't you know? Hyper Tri-dick Macros don't need blood. It really does have a bone structure.


----------



## Kreevox (Jun 4, 2010)

lupinealchemist said:


> I'd only be furry at least once a month so hygiene won't be as bad, however I would have a large clothing budget due to unplanned transformations.



so in a way, it's like a furry period? hmm...I'll have to think about that one (not in the sexual way, pervs)

---

     I think it would be cool to be able to transform on command, the whole process would probly look similar to the transformation in The Wolfman (the new one).  I would have to retro-fit clothes, mostly pants and hats, with a hidden zipper (plastic, a metal one would scratch the fuck out of my tail) where the tail and ears could slip through, or maybe an elastic hole that would expand as the extremities would pass through.


----------



## Lightin' (Jun 5, 2010)

Roundedhalo said:


> What scares me? Hmmm... wolves, they always are attacking me in the woods, followed by grizzly bears and mountain lions and cougars.


 
Now now, I would never attack a fox. Thats stereotyping.
But yeah, grizzlies and cougars. << Gotta watch out for those.


----------



## TheComet (Jun 5, 2010)

Having to cut up shirts for wing slots and having to find pants made for tails


----------



## Rachrix (Jun 5, 2010)

Doomsquirrel said:


> an elastic hole that would expand as the extremities would pass through.



i may just be dirty minded but... lol :3


----------



## Shima Muurine (Jun 5, 2010)

Rachrix said:


> i may just be dirty minded but... lol :3


It's okay, I thought so too.


----------

